# Angeln- Hobby, Leidenschaft oder Sucht? Bin ich verrückt?



## Siever (14. Juni 2011)

|kopfkratSchon häufig habe ich mich gefragt, ob mein Verhältnis zum Angeln noch normal ist… .
Um etwas Kalorien zu verbrennen, mache ich mich auf zum Joggen. Natürlich laufe ich die Ruhr entlang. Doch entspannen und einfach mal den Kopf frei machen, kann ich dabei nicht. Ich laufe so nah am Wasser, dass ich schon aufpassen muss, nicht reinzufallen. Ich komme mir vor, als hätte ich ein Radar im Kopf, das versucht, möglichst viele Fischaktivitäten und neue Spots zu entdecken. Das Radar in meinem Kopf sucht stets nach Hinweisen, die auf Fisch deuten. Selbst wenn ich nicht jogge, sondern mit meiner Freundin am Wasser entlang schlender, fällt es mir schwer, einem Gespräch zu folgen, so lange ich einen Blick auf das Wasser habe. Sehe ich dann noch einen Angler, fällt es mir schwer, nicht hinzugehen um zu sehen, was der jenige so macht. 
Da ich in einer Schule arbeite, habe ich verhältnismäßig viel Freizeit. Besonders im Frühling und Sommer stelle ich mir schon gar nicht mehr die Frage, was ich denn nach der Arbeit machen soll. Fußball spielen, Fahrrad fahren oder mit Freunden treffen, die keine Angler sind? Hat alles keinen Sinn. Ich gehe natürlich ans Wasser. Und dann diese quälende Frage: Spinnfischen oder Ansitzangeln? Meistens entscheide ich mich schon morgens, weshalb ich vor der Arbeit schon mein Auto packe. So verliere ich nach der Arbeit keine wertvolle Angelzeit. Mittagessen? Fehlanzeige! Ich halte kurz an einem Supermarkt und kaufe Brötchen, Wurst und Käse und eine Flasche Wasser. Das muss reichen. Immer! Wenn ich nicht angeln kann, habe ich das Gefühl, etwas zu verpassen. Vor allem, wenn ich am Wochenende auf diversen Feiern bin oder mich doch mit nicht- angelnden Freunden treffe. In der Zeit hätte ich ja theoretisch Nachtangeln gehen und den Fisch meines Lebens fangen können. 
Wenn ich einkaufe, kaufe ich vorsichtshalber immer schon mal eine Dose Mais. Man kann ja nie wissen, ob sich nicht doch noch mal irgendwo eine kurze Lücke für einen spontanen Ansitz ergibt. Beim Einkauf im Baumarkt sehe ich in vielen Artikeln nur Hilfswerkzeuge zum Angeln. Das kann doch nicht sein, oder?
Wenn ich beim Spinnfischen einen Illex- Wobbler verliere, ärgere ich mich schwarz, vor allem über den Preis. Und trotzdem kaufe ich dann lieber 2 neue nach. Wenn ich einen Hund sehe, denke ich: wow, ich will auch einen. Und wenn ich mal einen haben sollte, bringe ich ihm das Kommando „Kescher“ bei… . Wenn ich irgendwo für längere Zeit Verwandte besuche, informiere ich mich vorher schon, ob man da auch gut angeln kann. Und wenn ich dann doch mal zu Hause bin, versacke ich im Anglerboard oder bei irgendwelchen Fachhändlern. Nur mein Geld mit angeln verdienen, das möchte ich nicht. Aus Angst, mir diese Leidenschaft kaputt zu machen.
Mir fallen noch 1000 Beispiele für Situationen ein, die in meinem Leben vom Angeln bestimmt werden. Natürlich habe ich einige Dinge etwas übertrieben, aber im Kern stimmt alles so, wie ich es schreibe. 
Aber mal im Ernst: ich hatte schon hin und wieder das dringende Bedürfnis, angeln zu gehen. Ich bekomme auch extrem schlechte Laune, wenn ich weiß, dass ich die nächsten 2 Wochen nicht angeln kann. Ich habe auch schon Verabredungen mit billigen Ausreden abgesagt, um doch angeln zu können und auch mein Familienleben ist ein Stück weit vom Angeln beeinträchtigt. Im Prinzip könnte man dann doch von Suchtverhalten sprechen, oder?

Also Leute, wie bestimmt das Angeln euer Leben. Ist es bloß ein Hobby, eine große Leidenschaft, die viel Zeit in Anspruch nimmt oder kann man tatsächlich abhängig (im negativen Sinn) davon werden?
Bin nur ich verrückt, oder geht es euch ähnlich oder gar schlimmer? Oder kann ich einfach nur mit Drogen nicht umgehen?|kopfkrat


----------



## Koschimitzu (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln- Hobby, Leidenschaft oder Sucht? Bin ich verrückt?*

Hey Siever,

In meinen Augen bist du nicht "VERRÜCKT"  Jeder hat seine Leidenschaften der eine Spielt gern "WoW" der andere spielt gern "Fussball".. Aber ich kann dir aus meiner erfahrung sagen ich bin kein stück anders ^.^


----------



## olaf70 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln- Hobby, Leidenschaft oder Sucht? Bin ich verrückt?*

Wie ich deinem Text entnehme gehst du einer geregelten Arbeit nach, treibst Sport (Joggen) und hast sogar eine Freundin.

Und du willst Angst haben angelsüchtig zu sein oder werden?

Du bist noch meilenweit davon entfernt ein richtiger Angeljunkie zu sein|supergri!


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln- Hobby, Leidenschaft oder Sucht? Bin ich verrückt?*

Das ist ganz normal. :m

In ein paar Jahren nimmst du es als gegeben hin und denkst nicht mehr drüber nach.#6

Das ist nämlich Zeit, in der man übers Angeln nachdenken könnte.:vik:


----------



## volkerm (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln- Hobby, Leidenschaft oder Sucht? Bin ich verrückt?*

Ich denke, Du machst alles richtig.
Wie latschig wäre denn das Leben, wenn man sein Hobby oberflächlich macht?
Oder seinen Job.
Immer tief rein gehen, nachdenken, verbessern.
Das ist doch der Reiz.
Oberflächlichkeit hast Du genug im Fernsehen oder auf Familienfesten.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Gemini (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln- Hobby, Leidenschaft oder Sucht? Bin ich verrückt?*

Wieso Zeit verschwenden mit Joggen am Wasser während man 
in dieser Zeit prima angeln könnte... 

Verstehe ich nicht 

Komplizierter wird es erst wenn du geschäftliche Termine, Reisen 
und Einkäufe mit der Familie deinem Angelbegehren unterordnest.. |rolleyes


----------



## Siever (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln- Hobby, Leidenschaft oder Sucht? Bin ich verrückt?*



Gemini schrieb:


> Komplizierter wird es erst wenn du geschäftliche Termine, Reisen
> und Einkäufe mit der Familie deinem Angelbegehren unterordnest.. |rolleyes


 
Okay, dann ist es wohl schon komplizierter!:q
Ich habe schon Termine abgesagt, Familienfeiern ausgelassen und meine Freundin am Wochenende sitzen lassen. Nur um zu angeln...


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln- Hobby, Leidenschaft oder Sucht? Bin ich verrückt?*

Heute ist mein Professor Tinca warn Tag, hört nicht auf ihn.....sonst endet ihr so wie ich.

Nämlich im Keller, zwischen lauter Werkzeugs dass man irgendwie zum Angel umfunktioniert hat, jede Menge  Gummiköder in verschiedensten Farben und Größen (nur ein Beispiel von vielen Sachen, Wobbler etc.), an einem Schultisch der auch umfunktioniert wurde, nur um dort irgendwelche Sachen, wie z.B. Titaniumvorfächer etc. zu beschteln und die vielen Gummifische zu sortieren.

Nachts habe ich Alpträume weil ich mehr Köder im Keller habe wie Fische in meinem Haussee.

Und ja du bist noch in der Vorstufe Siever, dir kann man noch helfen, nicht so wie Tinca und ich, wo alles zu spät ist.|bigeyes|kopfkrat

Tu dir selbst einen Gefallen, begebe dich Freiwillig in eine psychologische Intensivstbetreuung, da kann man noch was machen. 

Denke an dein Familie, Freundin etc........|bla:

Mein Psychologe sagt immer es gibt für alles Medikament......|bigeyes|uhoh: dann sitze ich wieder Tage lang im Keller und bin ganz ganz ruhig.......|bigeyes


----------



## volkerm (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln- Hobby, Leidenschaft oder Sucht? Bin ich verrückt?*

Wo ist das Problem?
Mach doch mal einen Wettkampfsport, wo feste Termine sind.
Wenn Du dann auf Meisterschaftskurs bist, muss sich ggfs. sogar der Hochzeitstermin nach den Wettkämpfen richten.
Ich habe mir vor 15 Jahren fast mal in den Arxxx gebissen, weil ich ein Schotter-Rallye-Highlight für eine Verwandtschafts- Hochzeit habe sausen lassen.
Das war nichts, nur schlechte Laune.
Bleib auf Kurs, Du hast exakt ein Leben.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln- Hobby, Leidenschaft oder Sucht? Bin ich verrückt?*



Siever schrieb:


> Okay, dann ist es wohl schon komplizierter!:q
> Ich habe schon Termine abgesagt, Familienfeiern ausgelassen und meine Freundin am Wochenende sitzen lassen. Nur um zu angeln...




Völlig harmlos und ganz natürlich.
Man(n) muss Prioritäten setzen!:m

Angeln ist echt eine Sucht.

Bei Enzug drohen zittrige Hände, Angstschweiss, Schlafstörungen, Halluzinationen und nur der Gang ans Gewässer verspricht Linderung.
All das schlägt bei erfolgreicher Fischwaid sofort in höchste Glückseligkeit um.:l:l:l


----------



## Gemini (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln- Hobby, Leidenschaft oder Sucht? Bin ich verrückt?*



Siever schrieb:


> Ich habe schon Termine abgesagt, Familienfeiern ausgelassen und meine Freundin am Wochenende sitzen lassen. Nur um zu angeln...



Und das schlechte Gewissen kommt erst danach oder wenn du 
nichts gefangen hast? Dann ist alles in Ordnung, weiter so!


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln- Hobby, Leidenschaft oder Sucht? Bin ich verrückt?*



Gemini schrieb:


> Und *das schlechte Gewissen* kommt



Wat`n dat?|kopfkrat

Sowas hat man nur wenn man Fehler macht und ein Angler der angelt hat doch alles richtig gemacht, oder?:m


----------



## siloaffe (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln- Hobby, Leidenschaft oder Sucht? Bin ich verrückt?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wat`n dat?|kopfkrat
> 
> Sowas hat man nur wenn man Fehler macht und ein Angler der angelt hat doch alles richtig gemacht, oder?:m




Net unbeding! 

Wenn er angelt während die Frau im Kreissahl liegt|bigeyes ist irgend wo en Fehler....:q:q:q Oder net????
|kopfkrat
LG Markus


----------



## NickAdams (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln- Hobby, Leidenschaft oder Sucht? Bin ich verrückt?*

Ich denke, dass es Termine gibt, an denen man nicht unbedingt teilnehmen muss, dass es Familienfeiern gibt, bei denen man auf mich verzichten kann und dass es Freundinnen gibt, die es wert sind, für das Angeln sitzengelassen zu werden. 
Problematisch und im Sinne von Sucht gefährlich wird es, wenn dies zum Dauerzustand wird, also alle sozialen Kontakte für das Hobby aufgegeben werden. 
Es ist wie beim Biertrinken: Hin und wieder ist nicht schlimm, aber ein Dauerrausch ist krankhaft. 

So long,

Nick


----------



## Gemini (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln- Hobby, Leidenschaft oder Sucht? Bin ich verrückt?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sowas hat man nur wenn man Fehler macht und ein Angler der angelt hat doch alles richtig gemacht, oder?:m





Gemini schrieb:


> Dann ist alles in Ordnung, weiter so!



Anfängern kann das schon einmal passieren und so wird diesen
die Angst vor unbegründet vermuteten Fehlern genommen... 

So, ich geh jetzt angeln!


----------



## Lucioperca17 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln- Hobby, Leidenschaft oder Sucht? Bin ich verrückt?*

...das funktioniert aber alles nur wenn man leute um sich rum hat die seehr tolerant sind.angefangen vom job,freundin,familie usw.
ich finde man sollte schon noch auch ein leben haben ausserhalb der "fischsucht".
zum beispiel sollte man sich auch mal irgendwann darüber gedanken machen ob man sich z.b. lieber wohneigentum anschaffen möchte oder eine andere altersabsicherung oder lieber alles geld in köder und material reinbuttern möchte(ok war jetzt bisschen übertrieben)...also bei mir hat das ganze ein wenig nachgelassen mit dem alter.
was mich eher interessieren würde ist wie ergeht es euch 
"komplett verrückten" den wenn ihr mal tagelang schneider geblieben seid bzw. habt ihr alle solche top gewässer?? die fänge lassen bei unseren gewässern von jahr zu jahr nach und man muss einen immer grösseren aufwand betreiben...
auch bei mir ist natürlich v.a. der erste abschnitt des te noch nach wie vor total zutreffend,das wird wohl auch immer so bleiben,jedoch finde ich mittlerweile,dass die anglerei durch rückgehenden besatz und enorm steigenden befischungsdruck auch ganz schön frustrieren kann...also ich bin mittlerweile auf dem stand,dass wenn ich für nen 60 er hecht 10 mal den ganzen see jeweils stundenlang abspinnen muss ich bleib lieber daheim bleib...#c
auch find ich dass wenn man mal einen traumfisch gefangen hat man auch "ruhiger" wird oder sagen wir besser nicht mehr ganz so verbissen und versessen...
zudem find ich alles was übertrieben ist schlecht...wobei das natürlich ermessenssache ist was man als übertrieben ansieht...
wenn ich jedenfalls ein paar tage nicht mehr angeln war freu ich dann umso mehr wieder ans wasser zu gehen.
genauso freu ich mich dann viel mehr auch über nen kleineren fisch...was ich meine sind z.b. angler die extrem oft gehn und dann auf boilie z.b. nen 16pf karpfen fangen und dann sagen: ääähhh schon wieder ein kleiner...


----------



## Siever (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln- Hobby, Leidenschaft oder Sucht? Bin ich verrückt?*



Gemini schrieb:


> Und das schlechte Gewissen kommt erst danach oder wenn du
> nichts gefangen hast? Dann ist alles in Ordnung, weiter so!


 

Oooooh ja!
Das mit dem schlechten Gewissen kenne ich! Erst lege ich ein Ei auf alles, gehe angeln und dann fang ich am Besten nicht mal was. Dann überkommt mich für kurze Zeit dieses miese Gefühl, man hätte alles besser machen können. Aber es dauert nicht lange und ich denke: Mensch, alles richtig gemacht! An diese Stelle gehste vorerst nicht mehr oder beim nächsten Mal ein anderer Köder usw. . Wenn ich aber Fisch gefangen habe, bin ich eh unkaputtbar und mir kann keiner mehr die Laune verderben. Selbst ein Gewitter in meiner Wohnung nicht... Und richtig, ich kann auch schlecht bis gar nicht schlafen, wenn Angelentzug droht!

Die Sache mit dem Kreissaal habe ich noch nicht durchdacht. Ich möchte nicht ausschliessen, dass ich nicht einen Angeltrip am Tag der Geburt meiner Kinder geplant habe  Ich kann ja kurz einen Kumpel bitten, auf meine Ruten aufzupassen und ich fahr kurz ins Krankenhaus oder so|kopfkrat


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln- Hobby, Leidenschaft oder Sucht? Bin ich verrückt?*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Net unbeding!
> 
> Wenn er angelt während die Frau im Kreissahl liegt|bigeyes ist irgend wo en Fehler....:q:q:q Oder net????
> |kopfkrat
> LG Markus



Nö.

Was soll er denn sonst solange machen?|kopfkrat

Er kann nur hoffen, dass die Geburt möglichst lange dauert . . . .:m


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln- Hobby, Leidenschaft oder Sucht? Bin ich verrückt?*



Siever schrieb:


> Ich kann ja kurz einen Kumpel bitten, auf meine Ruten aufzupassen und ich fahr kurz ins Krankenhaus oder so|kopfkrat




  Du kannst den Kumpel bitten, im Kreissaal zu bleiben.#6

Immerhin ist er vmtl. auch der Vater weil du ja so oft angeln bist.


----------



## Siever (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln- Hobby, Leidenschaft oder Sucht? Bin ich verrückt?*



Lucioperca17 schrieb:


> ...das funktioniert aber alles nur wenn man leute um sich rum hat die seehr tolerant sind.angefangen vom job,freundin,familie usw.
> ich finde man sollte schon noch auch ein leben haben ausserhalb der "fischsucht".
> zum beispiel sollte man sich auch mal irgendwann darüber gedanken machen ob man sich z.b. lieber wohneigentum anschaffen möchte oder eine andere altersabsicherung oder lieber alles geld in köder und material reinbuttern möchte(ok war jetzt bisschen übertrieben)...also bei mir hat das ganze ein wenig nachgelassen mit dem alter.
> was mich eher interessieren würde ist wie ergeht es euch
> "komplett verrückten" den wenn ihr mal tagelang schneider geblieben seid bzw. habt ihr alle solche top gewässer??


 
Ich behaupte, ein Topgewässer vor der Haustür zu haben, das heißt, dass ich das Gefühl habe, jeden Tag was nettes fangen zu können. Wenn ich dann wider Erwarten tagelang nix fange, steigt der Druck ins Unermessliche und ich werde etwas übereifrig Ich bekomme dann Selbstzweifel und der Tag am Wasser ist nicht mehr ganz so entspannt. Ich weiß aber, ganz rational gesehen, dass Schneidertage dazu gehören Wäre ohne ja auch langweilig

Ach ja, wegen der Altersvorsorge: ich plane, meine Freundin irgendwann zu heiraten. Finanziell haben wir einige Vorkehrungen getroffen und ich will mal ein Haus! Mit Angelkeller, Räuchertonne im Garten, Fischteich und Partykeller!


----------



## Siever (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln- Hobby, Leidenschaft oder Sucht? Bin ich verrückt?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Immerhin ist er vmtl. auch der Vater weil du ja so oft angeln bist.


 
Lieber der Kumpel und nicht der Postbote! Aber Moment, wer is es denn, wenn mein Kumpel auch so oft angelt?? Mist! Es muss dann einer sein, der dämlicherweise nicht angelt!


----------



## volkerm (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln- Hobby, Leidenschaft oder Sucht? Bin ich verrückt?*

Na ja,

die Krankenhaus- Zeit habe ich mir schon frei gemacht; sowie vorher die Produktions- Zeit.
Das, so gut vorgenommen, kann einen schon vom angeln abhalten:m.
Aber man wird ja älter- neue Chancen, mangels Hormonen:m.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Gemini (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln- Hobby, Leidenschaft oder Sucht? Bin ich verrückt?*



Siever schrieb:


> Oooooh ja!
> Das mit dem schlechten Gewissen kenne ich! Erst lege ich ein Ei auf alles, gehe angeln und dann fang ich am Besten nicht mal was. Dann überkommt mich für kurze Zeit dieses miese Gefühl, man hätte alles besser machen können.



Ich meinte eigentlich das schlechte Gefühl wegen der Vernachlässigung deines engeren Umfelds... aber zu spät!

Da du eh schon so fokussiert bist (auf das wesentliche, nämlich Fische fangen) würde ich sagen lass 
jegliche, weitere emotionale Evaluation einfach sein und geh angeln.

P.S: Zum Kreissaal-Thema, sag deiner Frau du gehst statt dem Kind 3 Tage lang den Kopf zu waschen eine Nacht auf Zander 
und sie wird dich lieben!


----------



## Siever (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln- Hobby, Leidenschaft oder Sucht? Bin ich verrückt?*



Gemini schrieb:


> P.S: Zum Kreissaal-Thema, sag deiner Frau du gehst statt dem Kind 3 Tage lang den Kopf zu waschen eine Nacht auf Zander
> und sie wird dich lieben!


 
Ich hätte das Kind dann ja schließlich schon gemacht. Das müsste vorerst reichen, oder? Irgendwann ist dann auch mal gut mit kümmern und so... .

Nee, im Ernst. Habt ihr denn schon mal was besonderes nur fürs angeln abgesagt? Ein Date mit einer netten Frau, die Hochzeit des besten Kumpels, die Beerdigung der Oma etc. ?
Ich bin drauf und dran zu überlegen, meinen Kumpels wegen dem Big4- Konzert (Metallica, Anthrax, Megadeath und Slayer) in Gelsenkirchen abzusagen. Die Karte habe ich schon, aber ein paar Angelkollegen, die ich lange nicht gesehen habe, planen einen netten Tripp... . Zwickmühle!


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln- Hobby, Leidenschaft oder Sucht? Bin ich verrückt?*

Ganz klare Antwort - geh angeln.

Den Lärm auf so nem Konzert hält ja keiner aus . . .:m


----------



## Gemini (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln- Hobby, Leidenschaft oder Sucht? Bin ich verrückt?*

Ausserdem spielen die 4 genannten Bands in 50 Jahren noch live, oder ihre Klone...


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln- Hobby, Leidenschaft oder Sucht? Bin ich verrückt?*

Ach ja, wegen der Altersvorsorge: ich plane, meine Freundin irgendwann  zu heiraten. Finanziell haben wir einige Vorkehrungen getroffen und ich  will mal ein Haus! Mit Angelkeller, Räuchertonne im Garten, Fischteich  und *Partykeller*!


Für was des?

Geh angeln meine Stimme haste#6
Karte geht bei Ebay gut wech, es gibt Leute die tun sich solche Sachen für Geld an|kopfkrat


----------



## kati48268 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln- Hobby, Leidenschaft oder Sucht? Bin ich verrückt?*

James H. kann live nicht singen(!), also fällt Metallica schon mal flach. 
Bei Anthrax kann man nur das Headbang-Tempo nur mir jeder Menge Koks halten, das wird teuer. 
Die Droge, die man braucht, um Slayer zu zu ertragen, ist noch nicht erfunden, auch wenn die Cracklabore hart dran arbeiten.
Somit bleibt Megadeath; da Metallica aber die Laune schon versaut hat, holen die's auch nicht mehr raus.
Also geh fischen.


----------



## wusel345 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln- Hobby, Leidenschaft oder Sucht? Bin ich verrückt?*

Hi Siever.

Ich sage auch: Geh Angeln. Den Krach auf dem Konzert kannst dir auch in den Wintermonaten antun.

Ich bin zwar nicht so angelverrückt wie du, aber in einigen Punkten bin ich wie du. Auch ich kann an keinem Gewässer vorbei gehen und sei es nur ein kleiner Tümpel. Dann denke ich mir dort die dicksten Fische rein und gerate regelrecht ins Träumen. An einem Angler kann ich auch nicht vorbei gehen ohne wenigsten ein paar nette Worte mit ihm auszutauschen und nach dem Fang zu fragen. Spaziergänge am Kanal haben mit mir keinen Zweck, denn mein Blick ist nur aufs Wasser gerichtet. 

Trotzdem halte ich mich nicht für (Angel)verrückt. Vielleicht ein bisschen, aber zu wenig für eine Therapie :q. Ein bisschen Gagga ist doch ganz nett! :q

Gruß, Rüdiger


----------



## kati48268 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln- Hobby, Leidenschaft oder Sucht? Bin ich verrückt?*

Zur Angelsucht & den Prioritäten:

Ein älterer Angler sitzt am Teich, als ein Beerdigungszug vorbei zieht.
Er erhebt sich, zieht seinen Angelhut, senkt seinen Blick, während der Sarg an ihm vorbei getragen wird. 
Anschließend widmet er sich wieder dem Fischen.
Der Pfarrer kommt später allein wieder und spricht ihn an, "dass es so was noch gibt, höflich der Verstorbenen auf diese Weise seine Ehre zu bezeugen, ich bin begeistert."
Der alte Angler daraufhin, "Na, wenn man über 30 Jahre verheiratet war...".


----------



## flor61 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln- Hobby, Leidenschaft oder Sucht? Bin ich verrückt?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Zur Angelsucht & den Prioritäten:
> 
> Ein älterer Angler sitzt am Teich, als ein Beerdigungszug vorbei zieht.
> Er erhebt sich, zieht seinen Angelhut, senkt seinen Blick, während der Sarg an ihm vorbei getragen wird.
> ...



Super Sache. Genau meine Kragenweite. Mußte ich gleich meiner Frau vortragen, bin aber erst 28 Jahre verheiratet.

Petri


----------



## Siever (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln- Hobby, Leidenschaft oder Sucht? Bin ich verrückt?*

Ach Kati:q Nach dem 2ten Mal Lesen hatte ich es:q#6


Ok Leute, Slayer ist kacke, da gebe ich euch Recht. Die machen nix auf der Bühne. Aber Metallica fehlt noch auf meiner Liste und Megadeath auch. Andererseits fehlen mir auch noch Waller, Aale, Hechte und Zander über nem Meter. Irgendwas könnte beim Angeltripp ja theoretisch dabei sein:q 
Allerdings gibts nächstes Jahr noch genug Festivals... . Mmmh... . Ich überleg es mir  Denn die Karte werde ich auf jeden Fall gut los:q


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln- Hobby, Leidenschaft oder Sucht? Bin ich verrückt?*

Tausch doch die Karte gegen eine Schachtel Tauwürmer.|kopfkrat:m


----------



## Siever (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln- Hobby, Leidenschaft oder Sucht? Bin ich verrückt?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Tausch doch die Karte gegen eine Schachtel Tauwürmer.|kopfkrat:m


 Warum nicht? Dafür ist ja die Tauschbörse im Forum|kopfkrat Vielleicht gibt ja einer noch ne Dose Maden dazu...


----------



## Donnergugi (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln- Hobby, Leidenschaft oder Sucht? Bin ich verrückt?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Du kannst den Kumpel bitten, im Kreissaal zu bleiben.#6
> 
> Immerhin ist er vmtl. auch der Vater weil du ja so oft angeln bist.



Für den Spruch erstmal danke, habe nicht schlecht gelacht beim Lesen.|muahah:

Und was mich angeht:
Ich angel ja erst seit gut einem Jahr und es hat mich auch schon infiziert. Die beschriebenen Situationen kenn ich nur zu gut. Habe das Gefühl, dass ich auch schon auf dem Weg dorthin bin. 
Erst Vorgestern: Ich lauf Abends mit meinem Bruder und seiner Freundin zu einer Strandbar, wo der Weg zufällig am Fuldaufer entlang geht. Ich natürlich ein Stück näher ans Ufer, aber trotzdem auf gleicher Höhe geblieben. Blick ins Wasser.... kleiner Fisch an der Oberfläche...!!! Ich natürlich stehengeblieben und die Oberfläche abgesucht. Die anderen habens natürlich bemerkt. Erste Spruch "Na die Fische atmen erleichtert auf, hä?! Er hat wohl heute seine Ruten nicht dabei!". Zweiter Spruch: "Na juckts dich schon wieder in den Fingern?". Leider ging der Weg dann natürlich vom Ufer wieder weg, sowas aber auch?! Und irgendwie fragt mich meine innere Stimme...:"Mmmmh hat gerade jemand irgendwas gesagt?".
Da ist mir erstmal aufgefallen wie sehr sich mein Blick für Gewässer in einem Jahr verändert hat. Für mich ist das nicht einfach nur mehr ganz nett am Ufer spazieren zu gehen... für mich ist das Ausgucken neuer Angelspots und guter Gewässerabschnitte. Wenn ich im Zug zu meiner Studienstadt pendel, warte ich schon auf die ein oder anderen Flüsse und Seenplatten... es könnte ja jemand irgendwo Ansitzen oder man eine potentielle Angelecke finden, für die man sich ein Erlaubnisschein holt.
Ganz schlimm ist es, wenn ich am Sonntag zuhause sitze und gerade wieder gemerkt habe, dass mein Tag nicht verplant ist, ich aber wieder versäumt habe Freitag oder Samstag einen Erlaubnisschein zu holen. Dann sortiere ich etwa gefrustet 4 Stunden meinen Kram, oder überprüfe meine Montagen, versehe sie mit neuen Verbindungsknoten, usw. 
In den Wintermonaten durchstöber ich wochenlang das Internet nach Videos und mach mich wieder für den nächsten Ausflug heiß. 
Letztens habe ich meine Freundin gefragt, ob sie mit mir abends Tauwürmer sammelt geht.... Das Gesicht und die Reaktion hätte ich filmen müssen."Du hast ja wohln Schaden...! Die Viecher pack ich net an! Hast du nix besseres zu tun?" 
Wenn ich dann nix gefangen habe, oder wenigstens ein paar gute Bisse, dann bin ich auch frustriert. Aber irgendwie hällt das nicht lange :vik:

Ich denke schon das unser Hobby süchtig machen kann und das ist auch gut so. Seitdem häng ich auch nicht mehr stundenlang vorm PC und zocke. Außerdem fühle ich mich ausgeglichener seither.:z

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Siever (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln- Hobby, Leidenschaft oder Sucht? Bin ich verrückt?*

Schön beschrieben!

Mir ist noch eingefallen, dass es bei mir mit dem Angeln manchmal wie mit dem Trinken ist. Zum Beispiel vorgestern. 18 Stunden über Nacht am Wasser gesessen, nur Kleinzeugs gefangen und dann plötzlich den Fisch des Lebens am Haken. Leider ist das U-Boot ausgeschlitzt (da kamen viele Faktoren zusammen). Nach einer Nacht auf dem Fußboden in der Angelhütte eines Kumpels, komme ich dann morgens zu dem Entschluss: Boah, jetzt reichts erstmal wieder mit langen Ansitzen. Aber wie der Zufall so will, bin ich morgen wieder zum Angeln verabredet. Zwar nicht lange, aber ich muss dringend ans Wasser. Das Anglerboard ist eben nur Methadon.


----------



## Donnergugi (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln- Hobby, Leidenschaft oder Sucht? Bin ich verrückt?*



Siever schrieb:


> Schön beschrieben!
> 
> Mir ist noch eingefallen, dass es bei mir mit dem Angeln manchmal wie mit dem Trinken ist. Zum Beispiel vorgestern. 18 Stunden über Nacht am Wasser gesessen, nur Kleinzeugs gefangen und dann plötzlich den Fisch des Lebens am Haken. Leider ist das U-Boot ausgeschlitzt (da kamen viele Faktoren zusammen). Nach einer Nacht auf dem Fußboden in der Angelhütte eines Kumpels, komme ich dann morgens zu dem Entschluss: Boah, jetzt reichts erstmal wieder mit langen Ansitzen. Aber wie der Zufall so will, bin ich morgen wieder zum Angeln verabredet. Zwar nicht lange, aber ich muss dringend ans Wasser. Das Anglerboard ist eben nur Methadon.



Haha genau so ist es bei mir auch... Ich ging letzte Woche um 9 Uhr Köfis fangen am Vereinssee. War super Wetter. Karpfen an der Oberfläche und auch Rotaugen. Ich mir 10 Stück gestippt in einer Stunde und erstmal heimgefahren und die Hälfte eingefroren, dann gleich weiter an meinen Lieblingsflussabschnitt und einen Tauwurm raus und einen Köfi dran. Paar Fotos gemacht... erster Biss auf den Wurm, 28cm Barsch, juhu größter Barsch bisher.... Dann piept Nachmittags mein Bissanzeiger... "nur nichts falsch machen..., das letzte mal nicht lang genug gewartet....!" Schnur freigegeben, aber kein Zug drauf.... mmmh was ist da los?! 2 min. gewartet.... Immernoch keine Schnurabzug.... dann hab ich die Schnur verfolgt und mit ist aufgefallen, dass die sich hin und herwindet.... von links nach rechts, ein Kreis, eine acht.... ui da ist doch was dran..... aufgekurbelt und bammmm Anhieb.... jo da ist einer dran.... ca 8 min. gedrillt da seh ich den Hechtkopf an der Oberfläche.... "Juhu mein erster Hecht..." nach weiteren 2 min. Drill kommt er langsam erschöpft ans Ufer.... Ich denke mir so.... shit!!! der Kescher liegt hinter dir am Auto angelehnt... (War zu steil am Ufer um mit der Hand zu landen) Ich dann den Fehler gemacht die Rute runter zu nehmen und in Ebene der Schnur zu bringen.... Freilauf hatte ich auch schon ausgeschaltet und er gibt richtig Gas nach unten weg und knallt meine Schnur durch... :c:c:c
Verzittert den Anglerkollegen angerufen, der die Woche vorher mit mir schon auf Ansitz dort war... Ich glaube meine Stimme hat sich am Telefon angehört wie ein kleines Mädchen, dass die neue Barbie nicht bekommen hat...
Tja, schade es wäre der erste Hecht gewesen... (Größenordnung 70 bis 85 cm)
Abends habe ich dann noch eine Rute auf Aal ausgelegt und bin um 2 weider nach hause... Mist schon wieder ca 16 Stunden am Wasser gewesen.... |smash:

... na und!? morgen geh ich dann wieder!!!  |jump:

Gruß


----------



## Lucioperca17 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln- Hobby, Leidenschaft oder Sucht? Bin ich verrückt?*



Siever schrieb:


> Ich behaupte, ein Topgewässer vor der Haustür zu haben, das heißt, dass ich das Gefühl habe, jeden Tag was nettes fangen zu können. Wenn ich dann wider Erwarten tagelang nix fange, steigt der Druck ins Unermessliche und ich werde etwas übereifrig Ich bekomme dann Selbstzweifel und der Tag am Wasser ist nicht mehr ganz so entspannt. Ich weiß aber, ganz rational gesehen, dass Schneidertage dazu gehören Wäre ohne ja auch langweilig
> 
> Ach ja, wegen der Altersvorsorge: ich plane, meine Freundin irgendwann zu heiraten. Finanziell haben wir einige Vorkehrungen getroffen und ich will mal ein Haus! Mit Angelkeller, Räuchertonne im Garten, Fischteich und Partykeller!


 
...na dann bist ja immerhin mal nicht material-bzw.köderverrückt...das eine(angelverrückt) hat ja meiner meinung mit dem andren auch nicht unbedingt was zu tun#6
und die sache mit dem topgewässer,da geb ich dir recht,ich glaube das macht viel aus...!!!


----------



## Siever (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln- Hobby, Leidenschaft oder Sucht? Bin ich verrückt?*



Lucioperca17 schrieb:


> ...na dann bist ja immerhin mal nicht material-bzw.köderverrückt...


 
Oh, da irrst du dich! Wenn ich nicht am Wasser bin, kaufe ich sämtliche Kopytobestände im Internet auf
Außerdem habe ich eine Schwäche für Rapala und Illex- Wobbler...


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln- Hobby, Leidenschaft oder Sucht? Bin ich verrückt?*

@Donnergugi

"Letztens habe ich meine Freundin gefragt, ob sie mit mir abends  Tauwürmer sammelt geht.... Das Gesicht und die Reaktion hätte ich filmen  müssen."Du hast ja wohln Schaden...! Die Viecher pack ich net an! Hast  du nix besseres zu tun?" 
Wenn ich dann nix gefangen habe, oder wenigstens ein paar gute Bisse,  dann bin ich auch frustriert. Aber irgendwie hällt das nicht lange :vik:"

Hahaha, aber beim steifen Aal der auch noch riecht nicht nein sagen können, so sind die Frauen.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln- Hobby, Leidenschaft oder Sucht? Bin ich verrückt?*



3.2.1.mein Zander schrieb:


> Hahaha, aber beim steifen Aal der auch noch riecht nicht nein sagen können, so sind die Frauen.



Ferkelfahnder :m

Solltest dich vielleicht mal waschen :q


----------



## klappe (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln- Hobby, Leidenschaft oder Sucht? Bin ich verrückt?*

es gibt nur zwei dinge auf der welt die nach fisch riechen-eine davon ist fisch:q:q:q


----------



## Donnergugi (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln- Hobby, Leidenschaft oder Sucht? Bin ich verrückt?*



3.2.1.mein Zander schrieb:


> Hahaha, aber beim steifen Aal der auch noch riecht nicht nein sagen können, so sind die Frauen.



|good:|muahah:


----------



## Lucioperca17 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln- Hobby, Leidenschaft oder Sucht? Bin ich verrückt?*



Siever schrieb:


> Oh, da irrst du dich! Wenn ich nicht am Wasser bin, kaufe ich sämtliche Kopytobestände im Internet auf
> Außerdem habe ich eine Schwäche für Rapala und Illex- Wobbler...


 

...dann scheinst du ein gutes einkommen zu haben wenn du zusätzlich noch alles für die altersvorsorge in die wege geleitet hast und irgendwann mal ein haus usw. möchtest.


----------



## ueber (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln- Hobby, Leidenschaft oder Sucht? Bin ich verrückt?*

Absolut nachvollziehbar 

Erst gestern habe ich meine Freundin zum gemütlichen Spazieren aufgefordert, nicht ohne den Hintergedanken ein neues Gewässer zu erkunden. 

Mir und unserem Hund hat das echt Spaß gemacht, ihr aber nicht so wirklich.


----------



## kati48268 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln- Hobby, Leidenschaft oder Sucht? Bin ich verrückt?*

Ich petz jetzt mal:
Der TE geht übrigens doch aufs Konzert & nich angeln.
Haut ihn!!!
|splat2:




:q


----------



## Forellenjonny (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln- Hobby, Leidenschaft oder Sucht? Bin ich verrückt?*

also ich kann nachts immer nicht schlafen weil ich schon am wasser sitze wenn es zum Forellenpuff geht..

das ich echt crazy


----------



## Slick (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln- Hobby, Leidenschaft oder Sucht? Bin ich verrückt?*

Meine Frau wundert sich schon wieso ich seit 4 Tagen nicht angeln gehe,ob alles in Ordnung ist bei mir.
Ich sag meisten jetzt geh ich die nächste Zeit nicht angeln und spätestens 2 Tage später bin ich am Packen.#q

Die Zeit wo man nicht angelt ist man auf der jagd nach wichtigen Beiträgen im Anglerboard.

Auto Reload alle 5 Sekunden.


----------



## Patrick S. (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln- Hobby, Leidenschaft oder Sucht? Bin ich verrückt?*

Toller Thread...

Das ganze Leben dreht sich für mich ums angeln und ich denke das wird vielen so gehen.
Wenn man nicht am Wasser ist, ist man hier oder liest oder schaut DVD´s oder klönt einfach mit Gleichgesinnten.

Angeln ist nicht nur ein Hobby sondern eine Passion und das ist schon manchmal zu lasch ausgedrückt.


----------



## Etamnanki (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln- Hobby, Leidenschaft oder Sucht? Bin ich verrückt?*

Hiho liebe Angelsuchtis^^

das beschriebene Verhalten einiger grenzt meines Erachtens nach an Sucht.

Familienfeiern zu meiden um zum Angeln zu gehn gehört denk ich nicht wirklich dazu, insofern man das ganze nicht auf 100 % ausdehnt. (Hat mein Vater damals mit meinem Bruder auch immer gemacht. Mutti und mich bei der Verwandschaft abgeladen und zum Angeln gefahren)

Dieses am Ufer entlanggehen und den Blick nicht vom Wasser nehmen können ist zu 100 % Normal würd ich sagen und kommt einfach nur mit dem Angeln mit sich wenn man beispielsweise mit Schwimmer angelt und die Wasseroberfläche den ganzen Tag (oder auch die ganze Nacht auf Aal) konzentriert beobachtet.

Unser Hausgewässer ist der letzte See einer aufgegebenen Fischzucht, durch die muss ich komplett durchfahren um an unseren See zu kommen. Dabei ist selbst während des Autofahrens die Augen auf dem Wasser nicht auf dem Feldweg also werden im durchschnitt 90 % der Schlaglöcher mitgenommen weil ich einfach nicht auf den Weg schaue.

Um zum Thema "bin ich Verrückt" zurückzukommen: alles im Leben hängt einzig nur von der "Dosierung" ab. 
Oder anders ausgedrückt: Von den Milliarden an Menschen welche diesen Hübschen Planeten bewohnen lebt jeder einzelne in seiner ganz eigenen Welt. Wenn man sich dessen bewusst ist gehen einem Nörgler und Jammerlappen vollends am A..... vorbei^^ Was du drauß machst bestimmst einzig und allein nur du!

Mein Tipp an dich da du ja mit deiner derzeitigen Lebensabschnittsgefährtin länger planst - denk beim Angeln mal an Sie! Schreib ihr ein kleines Gedicht (oder lass dir von anderen Boardies dabei helfen wenn du nicht angelst - drucks dir aus und schreibs dann am Wasser ab^^)

Pflück der guten ein paar Blümchen beim zusammenpacken und mach nen kleinen Strauß darauß!

Du wirst sehn Sie wird es Lieben.


----------



## Patrick S. (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln- Hobby, Leidenschaft oder Sucht? Bin ich verrückt?*



Etamnanki schrieb:


> Mein Tipp an dich da du ja mit deiner derzeitigen Lebensabschnittsgefährtin länger planst - denk beim Angeln mal an Sie! Schreib ihr ein kleines Gedicht (oder lass dir von anderen Boardies dabei helfen wenn du nicht angelst - drucks dir aus und schreibs dann am Wasser ab^^)
> 
> Pflück der guten ein paar Blümchen beim zusammenpacken und mach nen kleinen Strauß darauß!
> 
> Du wirst sehn Sie wird es Lieben.


 
#r |good:


----------



## Wolveerien2005 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln- Hobby, Leidenschaft oder Sucht? Bin ich verrückt?*

Möchte mich hiermit dann auchmal als "Angelsuchti" outen.... Ich bin Angler und das ist auch gut so !!! #6

Kann meine Augen auch nie vom Wasser lassen und wenn irgendjemand ein Gespräch anfängt was echt uninteressant ist (also nichts mit Angeln zu tuen hat |supergri) bin ich vollkommen weg mit meinen Gedanken und überlege mir neue Montagen oder Führungstechniken....etc. Kann manchmal ziemlich peinlich sein wenn der gegenüber so ca 10. min quatscht und dann ne meinung dazu will  :m (Is mir letztens sogar bei meinem Vorgesetzten passiert.....aber der hats mit humor genommen #6)

Und wie könnte es anders sein...heute gehts wieder zum Händler um ne neue Rute zu kaufen....freu mich schon wie ein kleines Kind auf Weihnachten. 
Und in 4 Wochen gehts zum Hecht el dorade nach Holland. Mega geil #6#6#6

Aber ich denke, dass es wesentlich schlimmere "Suchten" gibt. |wavey:


----------



## Patrick S. (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln- Hobby, Leidenschaft oder Sucht? Bin ich verrückt?*

Das ist auf jeden Fall eine Sucht von der man nicht geheilt werden möchte und die auf jeden Fall gesundheitlich nicht schädlich ist.

Zwischenmenschlich...sei mal dahin gestellt...


----------



## Siever (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln- Hobby, Leidenschaft oder Sucht? Bin ich verrückt?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich petz jetzt mal:
> Der TE geht übrigens doch aufs Konzert & nich angeln.
> Haut ihn!!!
> |splat2:
> ...



Du alte Petze!#y
Ich bin ja auch todtraurig! Ich habe mein benötigtes Angelpesum fürs Wochenende einfach schon unter der Woche erledigt. Ich war gestern bei 35° auf dem Wasser, gehe gleich nach dem Fußballtraining wieder und auch Freitag nach der Arbeit. Metallica und Anthrax darf ich einfach nicht verpassen! Bei Megadeath und Slayer gehe ich an die Bierbude! Wäre neben der Schalker Turnhalle ein Teich, ich würde angeln... . Und den Kumpels, die mit zum Konzert kommen, habe ich leider in letzter Zeit schon oft, vor allem wegen angeln, abgesagt. Jetzt sind die mal dran. Und Sonntag ist auch noch ein Tag!

Die Sache mit den Gedichten ist ganz nett. Ich schreib zwischendurch auch immer mal wieder kurz ne Sms. Meine Freundin freut sich aber auch über Barsche, so lange sie die nicht anpacken muss. Am meisten freut sie sich aber, wenn ich einfach was gefangen habe und mit guter Laune nach Hause komme. Sätze wie: "diese Woche gehe ich nicht mehr angeln und ich habe Zeit für dich" spreche ich lieber nicht mehr aus. Führt nur zu Schwierigkeiten...


----------



## kati48268 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln- Hobby, Leidenschaft oder Sucht? Bin ich verrückt?*



Siever schrieb:


> ... Führt nur zu Schwierigkeiten...


Stimmt. Alles viel einfacher, wenn man weiß, dass du net da bist & wann du genau wieder kommst. Immer dieses Hals-über-Kopf-in-die-Klamotten-springen stresst mich & sie total! |uhoh:


----------



## Donnergugi (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln- Hobby, Leidenschaft oder Sucht? Bin ich verrückt?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Stimmt. Alles viel einfacher, wenn man weiß, dass du net da bist & wann du genau wieder kommst. Immer dieses Hals-über-Kopf-in-die-Klamotten-springen stresst mich & sie total! |uhoh:



Ich habe zu meiner Freundin mal gesagt: "Wenn ich diese Mütze aufziehe..." Das ist ne einfache olivfarbene Cap "... dann bin ich nicht mehr ansprechbar, beantworte keine Fragen mehrm und befinde mich bereits in einer anderen Welt..." 
Sie nimmts dann auch mit Humor und wenn ich mal nett bin, dann zieh ich die Mütze erst auf wenn ich im Auto sitz :vik:
Aber sie ist auch ein guter Glücksbringer. Fast jedes mal wenn mein Handy klingelt und sie sich nach mir erkundigt, bimmelt entweder auch mein Bissanzeiger oder es kracht in der Rute. Das vorletze mal war ein schöner Hecht dran und beim letzten mal hab ich den Anhieb vergeigt, nachdem mein Elektroanzeiger ein Konzert gepfiffen hat.

Gruß


----------



## pike1984 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln- Hobby, Leidenschaft oder Sucht? Bin ich verrückt?*

Boah, es gibt nix nervigeres, als wenn die Freundin beim Angeln anruft. Am besten hat man auch noch gleich die Wathose an. Und die Krönung sind dann so Aussagen wie: "Wann kommst du denn heim?" um halb zehn abends wohlgemerkt, wenn man mitm Kumpel nachts bis Ultimo auf Zander und Aal gehen will. |bigeyes Und es war eigentlich nicht so, dass ich das nicht erwähnt hätte...


----------



## KawangA (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Angeln- Hobby, Leidenschaft oder Sucht? Bin ich verrückt?*

ach wie schöpn das es andere leidensgenossen gibt. wenn ich z.b mal wiedermit neuen kunstködern nachhause komme und ich sie in meine köderbos packe kommen kommentare wie: den hast du doch schon, hast du nicht schon genung von den dingen, ich verstehe die fische nicht wie man darauf anspringen kann, die fangen doch eh nichts usw. wenn meine frau mal dann mit kommt zum angeln und ich den sogennaten doppelten wobbler benutze und auch noch fange, dann schaut meine frau immer als wäre ich der berühmte hudini.
ja das mit dem telefon kenne ich auch man sagt wann man ungefähr zuhause aber gerade am ersten spot klinget das teil und ich werde gefragt ob ich schon was gefangen habe.
ich nehme es mit viel humor, genauso wie meine frau und das schöne ist, das sie im laufe der zeit auch das interesse findet und überlegt den "schein" zumachen.


----------



## Patrick S. (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln- Hobby, Leidenschaft oder Sucht? Bin ich verrückt?*



KawangA schrieb:


> ...und das schöne ist, das sie im laufe der zeit auch das interesse findet und überlegt den "schein" zumachen.


 
Das ist doch prima...genauso soll es sein...#6


----------



## Donnergugi (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln- Hobby, Leidenschaft oder Sucht? Bin ich verrückt?*



KawangA schrieb:


> ... den hast du doch schon, hast du nicht schon genung von den dingen, ich verstehe die fische nicht wie man darauf anspringen kann, die fangen doch eh nichts usw. ...



Da hätte ich gesagt: "Nunja, ich verstehe auch nicht, warum manche Frauen auf Anabolika aufgepummpte, Ballermannclowns reinfallen, die frisch aus dem Assitoaster kommen und in allen möglichen Farben leuchten, nur nicht Hautfarben." 

Nagut, ich nehm die ganzen Sachen auch mit Humor. Aber das mit der Frage: "Wann kommst du heim?" kenn ich auch. Aber da bin ich dann auch ganz direkt und sag auch, erst dann wenn ich hier fertig bin. Da kenn ich nix ^^


----------



## kati48268 (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln- Hobby, Leidenschaft oder Sucht? Bin ich verrückt?*



Donnergugi schrieb:


> Da hätte ich gesagt: "Nunja, ich verstehe auch nicht, warum manche Frauen auf Anabolika aufgepummpte, Ballermannclowns reinfallen, die frisch aus dem Assitoaster kommen und in allen möglichen Farben leuchten, nur nicht Hautfarben." ...


Die Antwort deiner Frau, die sie dir mit schelmischen, wissenden Grinsen geben würde, möchtest du aber bestimmt nicht hören... |rolleyes


----------



## Siever (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln- Hobby, Leidenschaft oder Sucht? Bin ich verrückt?*

Boah Jungs, das mit der ewigen Fragerei "wann kommst du denn?" kenne ich auch zu Genüge und es gibt nix Nervigeres. Das Schlimme ist noch, dass ich eigentlich ein sehr pünktlicher Mensch bin, nur beim Angeln vor der Abfahrt überpünktlich bin und kurz der Abfahrt nie ein Ende finde und grundsätzlich zu spät komme. Da gibts regelmäßig Haue!


----------



## Donnergugi (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln- Hobby, Leidenschaft oder Sucht? Bin ich verrückt?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Die Antwort deiner Frau, die sie dir mit  schelmischen, wissenden Grinsen geben würde, möchtest du aber bestimmt  nicht hören... |rolleyes



Das stimmt, nunja es wäre sicherlich die letzte Antwort die sie mir zu geben hätte #h
Denn der Unterschied zwischen ihr und einem Fisch wäre immernoch die vermeintliche Vernunftbegabtheit... |kopfkrat


----------



## Franky (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln- Hobby, Leidenschaft oder Sucht? Bin ich verrückt?*



Siever schrieb:


> [..] und ich will mal ein Haus! Mit Angelkeller, Räuchertonne im Garten, Fischteich und Partykeller!



Gut, dass der Tag 24 Stunden hat, und falls diese nicht reichen, man die Nacht noch dazu nehmen kann...... :q Bring Frauchen schon mal bei, wie man u.a. die Bierzapfanlage reinigt und für den Gebrauch wieder scharf schaltet. Auch sollte sie mit der Filteranlage für den Teich und der Sauerstoffversorgung umgehen können. :q:q:q Staubsaugen im Angelkeller gehört jedoch verboten 
Ein Haus mit Garten hat so echt seine Tücken. Es verschlingt eine UNMENGE Zeit, die man dann nicht am Wasser oder im Board verbringen kann. Aber es ist ein riesengroßes Stück Lebensqualität, wenn man nach getaner Arbeit auf der eigenen Terasse das Feierabendbier genießen kann!


----------



## lg angler (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln- Hobby, Leidenschaft oder Sucht? Bin ich verrückt?*

hey siever 
ich weiß genau wie das ist. Wenn ich immer an der Ruhr Fahrrad fahr, halte ich auch alle 50 Meter an um Fischaktivitäten zu beobachten . Es ist halt ein Instinkt, der meiner Meinung nach ein großer Vorteil ist, da er dafür verantwortlich ist, das angeln mir so unglaublich viel Spaß macht  . Es gibt Leute, die keine Hobbys haben und sich deswegen zu Tode langweilen. Das wird mir nie passieren  Also lass dir diesen Instinkt nicht kaputt machen 
vg, Luca


----------



## tomtomgo (16. September 2011)

*AW: Angeln- Hobby, Leidenschaft oder Sucht? Bin ich verrückt?*

"angeln macht sehr schnell abhängig,
fangen sie am besten gar nicht damit an"


----------



## Alcedo Atthis (17. September 2011)

*AW: Angeln- Hobby, Leidenschaft oder Sucht? Bin ich verrückt?*

|abgelehn
Ausserdem kommt der Rat 20 Jahre zu spät...


----------



## schomi (18. September 2011)

*AW: Angeln- Hobby, Leidenschaft oder Sucht? Bin ich verrückt?*

angeln ist meine Leidenschaft, die wenn ich nicht gehe Leiden schaft.


----------



## Karpfen87 (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Angeln- Hobby, Leidenschaft oder Sucht? Bin ich verrückt?*

Also ich wohne mit  meiner freundien zusammen und habe mich zum angeln verdrückt nach brandenburg wohne in Bonn und zwar für genau die woche wo wir 2 jähriges hatten die war sauer mir egal ich wollte den fisch haben wen das öffters passiert dan muss ich auch angst haben. Aber bei dir ist es noch normal ich benutze jetzt einen trick ich gehe imme rmit meiner Freundien spazieren an seeen oder an Flüssen wo man angeln kann und checke die lage ab wo die fische sind oder wo gute plätze sind aber meine freundien denkt echt das ich wegen ihr mit ihr spazieren gehe bisher hat sie nix gemerkt ))


----------



## Micha85 (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Angeln- Hobby, Leidenschaft oder Sucht? Bin ich verrückt?*

Ich hab meiner Frau ne Reitbeteiligung verschafft (ja auf nem Pferd... haha). 
Jetzt ist sie fast öffter bei dem ollen Klepper als ich am Wasser. 
Und das beste ist das sie den vierbeinigen Sauerbraten auch noch selber bezahlt. :q


----------



## Wave4fun (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Angeln- Hobby, Leidenschaft oder Sucht? Bin ich verrückt?*

Grins ... na da hab ich anscheinend Glück ... Meine kommt entweder mit oder meckert nicht wenn ich fahre ^^

Bekomme sogar noch vorher meinen Kaffee gekocht :vik:


----------



## inselkandidat (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Angeln- Hobby, Leidenschaft oder Sucht? Bin ich verrückt?*

verdammte Sucht, ist schon merkwürdig..wenn ich mal spazierengehe oder shoppen gehe, bin ich nach 1, 2 Stunden platt und hab kein Bock mehr..."muss" ich jedoch Mefofischen oder Boddenwatangeln, kann ich latschen,als gäbe es kein Morgen mehr...:q


----------



## Siever (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Angeln- Hobby, Leidenschaft oder Sucht? Bin ich verrückt?*

Neulich wollte ich online ein schönes T-Shirt im Angebot kaufen. Als es das dann nicht mehr in meiner Größe gab, bin ich zu dem Entschluss gekommen, das Geld eh lieber sinnvoll auszugeben. Also habe ich neue Wobbler gekauft... .

Meine Frau verzeiht mir immer noch nicht, dass ich vor kurzem selbst an meinem Geburtstag angeln war. Ich sage auch immer, "ab nächster Woche wird es wieder weniger mit der Angelei", aber ich schaffe es einfach nicht, nach der Arbeit an meinem Hausgewässer vorbei zu fahren... .


----------



## Wave4fun (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Angeln- Hobby, Leidenschaft oder Sucht? Bin ich verrückt?*

Auch interessant ist die Frage:

Wieso schaffen es Männer stundenlang im Angelgeschäft zu stöbern - aber sind nach spätestens 30 Minuten in Mode-und Schuhgeschäften genervt ?#c


----------



## Ködervorkoster (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Angeln- Hobby, Leidenschaft oder Sucht? Bin ich verrückt?*



inselkandidat schrieb:


> ..wenn ich mal shoppen gehe, bin ich nach 1, 2 Stunden platt und hab kein Bock mehr...


 
Boah!!! Aaaalter!!
1 - 2 Stunden? Keinen Bock? Deine Kondition möchte ich haben!! |bigeyes

Wenn ich wieder mal mit meiner Frau, in der vor Menschen überquellenden Innenstadt, "shoppen" MUSS... gehe ich nach spätestens 45 Minuten nervlich am Stock, habe nen zittrigen Blick und muss mich beherrschen um nicht schreinend aus der überfüllten Fußgängerzone davon zu laufen... :c Hölle-Hölle-Hölle!


----------



## sunny (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Angeln- Hobby, Leidenschaft oder Sucht? Bin ich verrückt?*



Siever schrieb:


> Meine Frau verzeiht mir immer noch nicht, dass ich vor kurzem selbst an meinem Geburtstag angeln war.



Wieso denn das nicht #d? Ist doch dein Geburtstag und den Tag sollte man meiner Meinung doch wohl so verbringen, wie man das selber gerne möchte |rolleyes. 

Ich war in Norwegen zum Angeln, als ich und mein Frauchen 10-jähriges Jubiläum hatten. Als ich ihr das im Vorfeld mitteilte, fand sie das im ersten Moment nicht so prickelnd. Da wir von "solchen Tagen" aber sonst auch nicht die den großen Herrmann machen, war es letztendlich nicht weiter wild. 

Ich muss aber auch dazu sagen, dass ich nicht mal ansatzweise dazu komme, so oft angeln zu gehen wir ihr. Da würde das Verständnis meines Frauchens vielleicht schon wieder anders aussehen |supergri.


----------



## Siever (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Angeln- Hobby, Leidenschaft oder Sucht? Bin ich verrückt?*

Der Gedultsfaden meiner Frau ist leider im Moment bis aufs Äußerste gespannt. Ich bin seit April in jeder Woche mindestens 2mal los gewesen. Wenn es mal nicht geklappt hat, habe ich versucht, es nachzuholen oder durch Einkäufe im Angelladen zu kompensieren... . Allerdings gehe ich ja nicht immer den ganzen Tag, sondern häufig nur mal eben 2-3 Stunden nach der Arbeit. Mein Mädel denkt aber, wir könnten die Zeit besser nutzen. Ich wüßte nicht, wofür... . Was ist denn besser als angeln??? NIX!

Ich habe ihr versprochen, mir den Winter für sie frei zu nehmen. Sie glaubt mir nicht und ich mir ehrlich gesagt auch nicht... .


----------



## tomtomgo (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Angeln- Hobby, Leidenschaft oder Sucht? Bin ich verrückt?*

hi Siever,
ich war damals anno 95 im absoluten Prüfungsstress hatte nur noch gute 6 Wochen um mir dreieinhalb Jahre theoretischen Quatsch wieder in die Hirnwindungen zu treiben...und was glaubst Du wohl was ich gemacht habe? :q:q:q GENAU jedes freie WE war ich angeln angeln und nochmals angeln,mein Kumpel mußte mich bei unseren nächtlichen Aalansitzen immer abfragen.
Und bestanden hab ich mit ner 3/3.
ich versichere Dir,Du bist total durchgeknallt....genau wie ich.
gruß Tom.


----------

